# iTunes.....AARRGH



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

ITunes is just not intuitive to me. I have several books load on my iPod Touch. I would like to delete the ones I have completed. I must have been able to do this before, because several of the books in my iTunes Audiobooks library are no longer on my iPod. Howeve, deleting just isn't working for me now. I go to my Audiobooks library, check the book I want to delete, then uncheck the chapters of the book in the right hand column. I hit apply and sync. When I go back to my iPod, they are still there. I am not having trouble adding books to my iPod, just deleting them. Any suggestions?


----------



## GBard (Mar 21, 2011)

It's been a while but there's a tickbox that says "sync only checked items" I think. 
Did you look at that box lately. I usually had no trouble syncing my iphone but I am expecting an ipod this week. I hope there is no glitch.

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

You should highlight all of that book's chapters and press your delete button.  Then it will probably ask you if you want to delete and press OK.  

Rather than sync, I manage my ipod manually.

I don't have books on my ipod, but this is how I handle it with podcasts, music and audiobooks.  Itunes has been working very slowly for me for the past year or so, however.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> You should highlight all of that book's chapters and press your delete button. Then it will probably ask you if you want to delete and press OK.
> 
> Rather than sync, I manage my ipod manually.
> 
> I don't have books on my ipod, but this is how I handle it with podcasts, music and audiobooks. Itunes has been working very slowly for me for the past year or so, however.


I do not see a delete button to delete the books manually from the iTouch.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Just hit the delete key on your computer. It will ask if you REALLY want to - say yes and you should be good. 

I think the next ios update is going to let us manage our devises without using iTunes - YES!!!


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

LOL the thread title is a common refrain in my house.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

sem said:


> Just hit the delete key on your computer. It will ask if you REALLY want to - say yes and you should be good.
> 
> I think the next ios update is going to let us manage our devises without using iTunes - YES!!!


But I don't want to delete it from my iTunes library, just from my iPod. I am trying to delete manually from my iPod.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When you have the iPod connected to iTunes, you should be able to select the device in iTunes, which will show you which items are actually on the iPod.  That's where you want to click to delete, I believe, not in the iTunes library but on the iPod list....  But I'm hooking up my iPod to my netbook to check.  Back in a minute unless someone else helps first!

EDIT:  Sorry, that took me longer than I though; turns out there was a problem with my iTunes installation and I had to reinstall.

Yes, click on the device in iTunes, then click on the song you want to delete, then hit the delete key.  As sem said, you'll be prompted to ask if you really want to delete the file.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

It is not a song I want to delete, but an audiobook, several actually. I have done it with ease before, but something just isn't going right now.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Your ipod is hooked up to itunes and shows in itunes.  

I don't know why you can't select the audiobooks that are on your ipod IN YOUR ITUNES and click your delete button on your computer.  I know it takes time.  I always experience a delay when I delete things from my ipod or even itunes itself.  It wasn't always this slow.  But it does delete.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I did it! When I connected my iTouch to iTunes, I went up to the Library/Books in the left column of the screen. I unchecked all the books I wanted deleted from my iTouch. When I went to my main iTunes screen and synched, they disappeared from the iTouch, but not from the iTunes library. Before, I was going to the iTunes screen, over to Books, to Audiobooks, and trying to check/uncheck from the main screen the books I wanted to delete. Just wasn't working! Now if I can only remember what I did, so that I can do it again next time.

Unlike my Kindle, where I carry around hundreds of books, on my iTouch, I only like to carry around my current/latest audiobooks.

Thanks for all the suggestions and help!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Are these books you've purchased through Audible?
deb


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

drenee said:


> Are these books you've purchased through Audible?
> deb


Yes


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> It is not a song I want to delete, but an audiobook, several actually. I have done it with ease before, but something just isn't going right now.


Sorry, Jane, I knew you were talking about audiobooks, but I forgot when I posted. Audiobooks work the same way for me as with songs. I just hooked up my iPod again and made sure. Deleted an audiobook from my iPod by clicking on the device in iTunes, clicking on "audiobooks" in the menu that dropped down below the device name, and then clicked on the right side list on the audiobook I wanted to delete, then hit the delete key and got the confirming message. Ejected the iPod, looked at it and the book is gone.

You need to make sure that you are in the "audiobooks" list for the iPod, not the one above it for your iTunes library.

It sounds like you've got it working, though?

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I listen to mine through my iPhone.  I think the process is different for iPhones and iPods.  
I download my books through my Audible app.  
We need Heather to check in on this thread.  She seems to be an Audible expert.
deb


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy, the method you describe is how I USED to delete audible books from my iPod. In iTunes, I clicked on the book, then in the right column clicked on the segments, and poof, they were gone when I synched. I never attempted to use the delete key. I just synched.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Betsy, the method you describe is how I USED to delete audible books from my iPod. In iTunes, I clicked on the book, then in the right column clicked on the segments, and poof, they were gone when I synched. I never attempted to use the delete key. I just synched.


Now, I'm confused, as the method I described DID involve using the delete key. I have to go look again to see what you're talking about--"right column" and "segments." I've never even looked on the right. There's a right column? 

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Now, I'm confused, as the method I described DID involve using the delete key. I have to go look again to see what you're talking about--"right column" and "segments." I've never even looked on the right. There's a right column?
> 
> Betsy


  My screen shows a skinny left column where my device shows up. In that column I have my Libraries. The rest of the screen, probably 2/3rds, shows the sync window. On the top menu is....Summary Apps Music Books etc. That is not quite the right order, nor is it complete, but I don't have my iPod hooked up to check it. I wish I knew how to take a screen shot.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How do you get your books from Audible to your iPod?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> My screen shows a skinny left column where my device shows up. In that column I have my Libraries. The rest of the screen, probably 2/3rds, shows the sync window. On the top menu is....Summary Apps Music Books etc. That is not quite the right order, nor is it complete, but I don't have my iPod hooked up to check it. I wish I knew how to take a screen shot.


I think what you are calling the right column is the right side window pane that I called the right side list in my prior post? And then there are columns within that pane? When I want to delete something from my iPod, I click on the line on the right side/pane/column that has the item's name and then click delete.

But my devices are all manually updated. I don't synch the items automatically.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But my devices are all manually updated. I don't synch the items automatically.
> 
> Betsy


I try to sync automatically, but everytime I connect to iTunes, things start synching. How do I set to DON'T SYNC?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

drenee said:


> How do you get your books from Audible to your iPod?


When I download to my PC from Audible, it goes right to iTunes.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay.  
Then you drag and drop to your iPod; correct?
deb


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

drenee said:


> Okay.
> Then you drag and drop to your iPod; correct?
> deb


No, that is not how I have done it, but I read the directions on audible.com and I will follow this procedure from now on. In the past, I have gone to the iTune window, books, sync selected audiobooks. I have had no problem getting audiobooks ON the iTouch, just OFF.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I try to sync automatically, but everytime I connect to iTunes, things start synching. How do I set to DON'T SYNC?


In iTunes, under the Edit Menu, select Preferences. Then click on Devices along the top. You can select Prevent iPods, iPhones and iPads from syncing automatically. Click on OK.

Also, when your device is connected, you should be able to click on the device in the left column, then in the right pane, scroll down to the bottom of the device summary. There should be an "Options" box with the following options:

-Open iTunes when this iPod is connected
-Sync only checked songs
-Convert higher bit rate songs to 12i kbps AAC
-Manually manage music
-Enable disk use.

I have Open iTunes when this iPod is connected (though I leave that unchecked for the iPad) and Manually Manage Music checked.

Betsy


----------



## mrockzzz (Jun 29, 2011)

hahaha, the sams is with me  ..

My pc goes damn slow when itunes is on


----------

